# For Triton boat owners!...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

The complaint department at Triton must have been working overtime the last couple weeks regarding changes that were initially made in respect to the Triton Gold program!

Thanks for listening Triton, something is better than nothing! 

http://tritonboats.com/frames_static.asp?redir=news_info.asp?nid=580


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice! 

All 2010 NOAA events are covered for the Triton program...

...and others, looks like the new owner of Ranger/Stratos know the importance of these programs!!!

Now you gotta do it Culln'!!! EEI incentive program in place for 2010!!! WHAT!!??

...you actually get to catch BIG and MANY basses!!!


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

No Skeeter money nip ?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

working on them ALL ...  we'll see who still loves us


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Just let me know.......and thank you for all you do


----------

